# Relocation Questions



## 2beezers (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, my husband has been asked to relocate and work for Ford Motor at Guillermo Gonzalez Camarena, Zedec Santa Fe, Alvaro Obregan in Mexico City. We have two young children (4). Although we travel, we have never relocated outside of the US before. Does anyone have any recommendations for places to live near here, schools and/or words of wisdom for us? Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I hope you are looking forward to your assignment in Mexico City. Others, who live there, are sure to offer specific suggestions and I'm sure your company will assist in obtaining the necessary visas for you and your children.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

2beezers said:


> Hi, my husband has been asked to relocate and work for Ford Motor at Guillermo Gonzalez Camarena, Zedec Santa Fe, Alvaro Obregan in Mexico City. We have two young children (4). Although we travel, we have never relocated outside of the US before. Does anyone have any recommendations for places to live near here, schools and/or words of wisdom for us? Thank you.


I suggest you spend some time browsing old threads on the forum. There is a lot of discussion about many aspects of living in Mexico and/or Mexico City. Sometimes it is not very dense. You might have to read through a lot of posts, but doing that will give you a feel for what to expect.


----------



## 2beezers (Feb 5, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I suggest you spend some time browsing old threads on the forum. There is a lot of discussion about many aspects of living in Mexico and/or Mexico City. Sometimes it is not very dense. You might have to read through a lot of posts, but doing that will give you a feel for what to expect.



Thank you for taking the time to respond. I have been reading through the conversations however have not found any that are applicable in the current year (most are from 2008/7). I was hoping for additional perspective and advice outside what we may receive from the company. Thanks again!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

2beezers said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond. I have been reading through the conversations however have not found any that are applicable in the current year (most are from 2008/7). I was hoping for additional perspective and advice outside what we may receive from the company. Thanks again!


Good luck. I can't help you with details on that neighborhood in Mexico City.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would just live as close to work as possible ... commuting any distance in Mexico City is not fun. Just hope the school you choose is near


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

I have visited Santa Fe a few times for business, and to me it was the nicest part of Mexico City (maybe the nicest part of all of Mexico). It compared to Irvine, California. Shiny new buildings, shiny new cars, heavy security (cameras and guys in black suits and shades) in the streets. Many of the Fortune 500 companies have their MX offices in this area, and Mercedes has a big dealership there. There is also a huge shopping mall in Santa Fe.

Rents are really high (maybe US$2500 per month for a big apartment), but there are many people who want to live in that atmosphere. (go to Google and search for "la Lavadora Mexico City" and look at the photo section for the office building I used to visit). A trip to the center of MX City or the airport will take 1 to 1.5 hours and traffic in and out of Santa Fe can be very heavy.

Ask Ford if they will locate and pay for your housing in that area. Your husband will not have much of a commute, and you will be very safe.

Here is a sample apartment, 173 sq meters, 3 bedrooms, 3.5 baths, 2 parking spaces, private security, schools gyms and parks nearby, etc - MX$25,000 per month plus $3500 a month in maintenance.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

This should be really exciting. My wife worked for IBM in the city from 1978 until 1988. I am sure it has changed a lot since then. Good luck. It will be an adventure.


----------

